# 4.3 stability



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So I've been searching the internet looking for info on the state of 4.3 ROMs. Since I know they all pull from the same source the hardware related bugs tend to be pretty similar.

What I've seen so far is that there's an issue with bluetooth, but I haven't seen much else. How would people rate CM 10.2 and other 4.3 ROMs so far?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

There's a few other issues. GFX bugs, memory leaks, radio instability come to mind. It's not stable at all at the moment.


----------



## azlou1210 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm using carbon ROM nightly 8/24 and I have no problems. Bluetooth works great - had it on for 5 hours straight with no drops. Phone runs great, internet and LTE and wireless are also fine and fast. Great download speeds too. I'm very pleased with 4.3 so far. Personally speaking. The only thing I'm still working on, though not important to me at this time, is tethering. 

Sent from my Carbon rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> There's a few other issues. GFX bugs, memory leaks, radio instability come to mind. It's not stable at all at the moment.


When did you get an S3?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> There's a few other issues. GFX bugs, memory leaks, radio instability come to mind. It's not stable at all at the moment.
> 
> When did you get an S3?


About a week ago when my nexus flaked & they (insurance because I had already destroyed one so it was now their warranty) didn't have anymore.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> So I've been searching the internet looking for info on the state of 4.3 ROMs. Since I know they all pull from the same source the hardware related bugs tend to be pretty similar.
> 
> What I've seen so far is that there's an issue with bluetooth, but I haven't seen much else. How would people rate CM 10.2 and other 4.3 ROMs so far?


I'm trying out Carbon for a bit too. 8/31 nightly. It seems pretty good so far. Haven't had any glaring issues with Lean Kernel, other than little features that still need merging


----------



## Emoney (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm liking PAC ROM 4.3 with nightly. It combines cyanogen mod, AOKP, and paranoid android roms... Still bugs though, don't get me wrong, but they have been updating almost everyday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been having issues with downloads - Browser, Chrome, etc. Anyone know of a way ti fix this? I've already tried the mod in platform.xml


----------

